# Cannibal Corpse anyone?



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

My favorite death metal band. Anyone else into them?

I like their Evisceration Plague album best.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

No, American death metal sucks. Scandinavian death metal is much better.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 23, 2009)

Eh, I disagree... There is some good death metal from North America (e.g. Cryptopsy, Suffocation, Dripping, Devourment, etc).

But you could certainly do better than Cannibal Corpse (especially seeing how you're specifically referring to _modern_ Corpse material, as opposed to their older shit, which was actually semi-decent).


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Tristan said:


> But you could certainly do better than Cannibal Corpse (especially seeing how you're specifically referring to _modern_ Corpse material, as opposed to their older shit, which was actually semi-decent).


I like the old stuff too.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 23, 2009)

I JUST GOT DONE WITH IT XDDDD 
I thought nobody even knew about them <3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, American death metal sucks. Scandinavian death metal is much better.


 
Or Polish death metal (Behemoth, Vader, Elysium, Archeon). 

But yes, Scandinavian death metal > American death metal.

That being said, I do like Cannibal Corpse, but I prefer other death metal bands over them.


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> I thought nobody even knew about them <3



You're kidding, right?

Edit: 9,348,976 plays (198,191 listeners) on last.fm.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> I thought nobody even knew about them <3


You kidding? CC is one of the main American DM bands.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Edit: 9,348,976 plays (198,191 listeners) on last.fm.





Iakesen said:


> You kidding? CC is one of the main American DM bands.



Well I listen to so many different kinds of music I don't really pay attention if they are big or not. You all are just the first to ever mention them here


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, American death metal sucks. Scandinavian death metal is much better.


THIS

and I rather listen to stuff allong the lines of Rammstien and not SCRRREEEAAAAMMMM!


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> and I rather listen to stuff allong the lines of Rammstien and not SCRRREEEAAAAMMMM!


I honestly haven't heard any Scandinavian metal bands so not much I can say about them.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> THIS
> 
> and I rather listen to stuff allong the lines of Rammstien and not SCRRREEEAAAAMMMM!



Rammstein is alright I guess, I'd rather listen to Rammstein than Cannibal Corpse that's for sure.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

rammstien is German


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> Well I listen to so many different kinds of music I don't really pay attention if they are big or not. You all are just the first to ever mention them here


 
There are plenty of bands that aren't mentioned here. Tons.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I honestly haven't heard any Scandinavian metal bands so not much I can say about them.



Listen to bands like At the Gates, Dark Tranquility, In Flames and Amon Amarth.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 23, 2009)

Six Feet Under > Cannibal Corpse. Barnes is a much better vocalist, in my opinion.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Listen to bands like At the Gates, Dark Tranquility, In Flames and Amon Amarth.


Okay.

When I fist heard about CC, it was from some numbnut who thought they were Swedish, so that's what I believed until I got more into them.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Listen to bands like At the Gates, Dark Tranquility, In Flames and Amon Amarth.


 
WTF, and ARCH ENEMY!!! Don't leave them out!!!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> WTF, and ARCH ENEMY!!! Don't leave them out!!!



OH FUCK I FORGOT ABOUT THEM. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Angela Gossow, one of the hottest and best female vocalists.


Although the best metal vocalist of all time is without a doubt Phil Anselmo.


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Interesting fact, Jim Carrey is in love with Cannibal Corpse!  And I will have some Cannibal Corpse ~,=,^


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> Interesting fact, Jim Carrey is in love with Cannibal Corpse!



Evidence of this is in the film ace ventura
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iv3HqRJP3w


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

DarkPhoenix said:


> Evidence of this is in the film ace ventura
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iv3HqRJP3w


Ho ho! High five Phoenix!


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 25, 2009)

Fave CC song? Mine is Pit of Zombies.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 25, 2009)

Glaice is supposed to be in this thread telling everybody that the bands they listed aren't TR00 DEFF METHUL and this band and this band and this band is so much better.

I am disappoint.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 30, 2009)

They're allright but I prefer Scandinavian death metal aswell


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 30, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Glaice is supposed to be in this thread telling everybody that the bands they listed aren't TR00 DEFF METHUL and this band and this band and this band is so much better.
> 
> I am disappoint.



He probably missed it but don't worry this bump will surely inform him.



Also



Ishnuvalok said:


> Angela Gossow, one of the hottest and best female vocalists.



lol



Ishnuvalok said:


> Although the best metal vocalist of all time is without a doubt Phil Anselmo.



double lol


----------

